# Do you have a regular hang-out?



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

A restaurant, pub, bar, coffeeshop, club, library, drug den, or other place where you can often be found? Is that where you are now? Post a picture of it, if you like.

My hang-out is Peri-Peri Original, a takeaway chicken restaurant in Cowley Road, Oxford. (Cowley Road is Oxford's multi-ethnic quarter). That's where I am now.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

My bed, my composing desk and TC. That's it.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Yaaay! Now I now where to start if I feel like stalking you! 

I don't have a hang-out.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I need a regular hangout.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

science said:


> I need a regular hangout.


There must be plenty of potential hang-outs in Seoul.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I have two regular hangouts. This is a fantastic question and I can't believe I missed it, hangouts are one of the best things to have in one's life. I feel very proud to say, that I hang out at the music building "lobby," at Shoreline Community College. I literally hang out there for hours and talk about tons of things. That and talkclassical, that one space on the net. Currently, though, its spring break, so my hangout is rather empty and I have to find other places. I chill at the library, walk around the city. Its not the same, because you don't have the same people to talk to everytime, but at least you can be in the presence of people. For some people, this feels like its the last thing they want, to be in the presence of people, but I think its healthy in today's society to be this way, and it can be done by most anyone, introvert or otherwise.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

science said:


> I need a regular hangout.


Start looking for one sir. It helps to keep the inner demons at bay, to the point where you even forget about them. Just takes the right kind of place, to somewhat satisfy your need for conversation, where you can bring some of who you are to the place and gradually(immediately if you are lucky) be accepted.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Probably my most often hangout is my friend Schmitty's upstairs apartment. We go out on his patio and grill during the summer. But I normally keep to my yard and my other projects.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Fsharpmajor said:


> A restaurant, pub, bar, coffeeshop, club, library, drug den, or other place where you can often be found? Is that where you are now? Post a picture of it, if you like.
> 
> My hang-out is Peri-Peri Original, a takeaway chicken restaurant in Cowley Road, Oxford. (Cowley Road is Oxford's multi-ethnic quarter). That's where I am now.
> 
> View attachment 3909


OMG I went to this restaurant in Sydney. I love the sauce they have there.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Pretty much every bar I play at except I don't hang out there unless I'm playing. So it would have to be the local brewery and my back yard; sometimes there's no difference.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Wherever, man.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

My dorm room


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

i frequent the local church of lucifer satanists - helps keep the mind at peace when your discussing ways of destroying the world.

seriously though: no i dont.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Since I'm in my hang-out now (anyone care to send a predator drone?), I thought I would bump my thread.

Anybody who's reluctant to reveal the exact name and location of their hang-out can just tell us in general what kind of establishment it is.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

My wife and I hang out at the Barnes and Noble coffee shop. I like being surrounded by all those books, magazines and drinking hot tea. And they're one of the few stores who still have a classical CD section.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

My room and TalkClassical. Also, a certain building on campus where I discuss how much I hate the world with my *willing* disciples listening.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> My room and TalkClassical. Also, a certain building on campus where I discuss how much I hate the world with my *willing* disciples listening.


Oh! so that was you,

I had no idea you were the priest at that Lucien church, you helped reveal the many glorious possibilities of how to destroy the earth and enslave its inhabitants; we are all thankful of your guidance and wisdom


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Manxfeeder said:


> My wife and I hang out at the Barnes and Noble coffee shop. I like being surrounded by all those books, magazines and drinking hot tea. And they're one of the few stores who still have a classical CD section.


In that case, if you lived in Oxford your hang-out would be Blackwell's (although their classical music shop is across the street from their main bookshop and coffee shop). Remember that, if you ever happen to visit.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Fsharpmajor said:


> In that case, if you lived in Oxford your hang-out would be Blackwell's (although their classical music shop is across the street from their main bookshop and coffee shop). Remember that, if you ever happen to visit.


Sounds lovely!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't have enough friends that I can stand to see all at once to necessitate having a hang out. If someone wants to meet up in town we usually go to one of three coffee shops/café; Café Nero, Graves, or Pumpkin. It wasn't intentional but they are ordered according to how much effort they put in to appearing classy.

I don't really know anyone locally who enjoys drinking good beer (not watered down lager) to warrant frequenting the country pubs around here, I wish I did, but I don't.

Bars are full of students.

Clubs are full of students but with the added pleasure of music played so loud that you can't hear what anyone is saying.

In reality; all of these places are **** because you can't smoke in them.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I hang out at the Italian bakery


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

At a small place called White Elephants, which is an Indian style restaurant. We only go there because the beer is relatively cheap and quite good, and it's never packed up with noisy or annoying people. 
We also visit Beer House from time to time, but it's a much bigger place, the music is too loud and the occasional drunk guy can get even louder, so it's not at the top of the list.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Crudblud said:


> I don't have enough friends that I can stand to see all at once to necessitate having a hang out. If someone wants to meet up in town we usually go to one of three coffee shops/café; Café Nero, Graves, or Pumpkin. It wasn't intentional but they are ordered according to how much effort they put in to appearing classy.
> 
> I don't really know anyone locally who enjoys drinking good beer (not watered down lager) to warrant frequenting the country pubs around here, I wish I did, but I don't.
> 
> ...


Who needs to drink at a bar or pub anyways? Just a bunch of ruffians there normally. I'd rather drink a good stout or black and tan with my brother and brother from anutha mutha, and watch my grill sizzle marinated slabs of meat.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Lukecash12 said:


> Who needs to drink at a bar or pub anyways? Just a bunch of ruffians there normally. I'd rather drink a good stout or black and tan with my brother and brother from anutha mutha, and watch my grill sizzle marinated slabs of meat.


True, but beer on tap tastes so much better...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Because of current travelling commitments I seem to be spending nearly as much time at a nearby (and crushingly characterless) bus terminus as I am at my two chosen watering holes.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Philip said:


> True, but beer on tap tastes so much better...


Yeah, I remember when my sister used to have beer on tap at her house. Twas pretty nice...


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

One of my hang-outs.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Lukecash12 said:


> Who needs to drink at a bar or pub anyways? Just a bunch of ruffians there normally. I'd rather drink a good stout or black and tan with my brother and brother from anutha mutha, and watch my grill sizzle marinated slabs of meat.


The country pubs around here are actually pretty nice and full of friendly folk, I just don't see the point, when drinking alone, in paying extortionate prices for pub ale when I can get a good bottled IPA for £1.50 at Tesco or something.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

I do not have a hang-out place, although over the years I have had places where I was likely to be found at specific times. I have fairly regular habits and people often know where to find me when a certain something is happening. For example, when the local orchestra symphony season is underway I can be found at the restaurant, Olives and Plates, in the building where they perform from 18:00 onwards on the Wednesday night (and also when the Johannesburg Musical Society concerts, or other classical concerts are taking place at the main classical concert venue in Johannesburg - the Linder Auditorium). People who have any 'business' with me can pop in there during that time assured that I will be available to have a quick non-private chat. Similarly true for many of the arts festivals in the city. 

About thirty years after I worked for a man I started dating him. Very early on we agreed to meet to go to the theatre but I needed to be there earlier so I thought that I would head off to the big bookshop chain because if he got there early that's where he'd go. Turns out he also got there early and headed off to the big bookshop chain because if I got there early that's where I'd go. We met about an hour earlier than agreed.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Bar: Piper Down in Salt Lake. Venue: Maverik Center in West Valley.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

fav place...OTB and Porch View


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't necessarily have one to single out: I have a couple different places that I need to hang out at just a little more often then I can consider them a hangout 

There's a little tourist town on the water about fifteen minutes away where I used to work: I still go there quite regularly as my daughter goes to school in that town, my doctor works there, etc. There is a great little coffee house I love there. I want to make it my hangout but their hours are limited. In the same town, there is a beach and a little river. I like going to the beach and strolling along the river.

Oh, and I suppose the library is mine and the kids' hangout too !


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

There is a local Pub a few towns away called Morgan's. They have a nice courtyard with a beautiful magnolia tree in the center and that's where I try to go about once a week to have a cigar outside and talk with the locals, many with whom I've made friends. A bit more difficult during the winter (to have a cigar).

During the winter there are a few smoke friendly places (tough to find after the health nazis took over the world) I go to have a cigar. If I'm not meeting anyone, I bring a book in while smoking.

I do enjoy a nice place where I can have a cigar, coffee or adult beverage, and either read or converse with good people.

V


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

A ledge on the local mountain. Twenty minute walk out the back door. We have happy hours there - the drinking kind - and full moon gatherings, especially in the winter. I'm there several times a week and have met neighbors and strangers who later became friends and acquaintances there. One member of our little community died there during one of our "happy" hours. Last words after he arrived one Friday evening and put down his pack laden with wine and cheese: "Geez, I don't remember the climb being this hard."


----------

